# BRAVO RTA Glass



## Darius1332 (26/4/18)

Hey,

Does anyone know if there is another common bubble glass that would fit on a BRAVO rta? Unfortunately shattered mine and doesn't seem like replacement is available.

Regards
~Darius


----------

